# My babies keep dying



## corbox1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have about 40 white homing pigeons. They hatch eggs and the babies look healthy than they all die between 2-3 weeks old. All summer long. They all die within this 2-3 week window. I have a dirt floor and have not medicated for anything as I do not know what to do. I feed Bay-Mor 12% protien feed. Any ideas of what I can try for me?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may have canker or paratyphoid. Check out this link. Scroll down to those that I have mentoned. Keep this link, as it will be handy when you need it.

http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/The Doctors Corner/symptoms.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree they prolly have paratyphoid and the dirt flooring isnt the best either so they prolly have worms too ..you should also up the protein % if your raising babies too ,12% is really low any of the pigeon places should carry what you need for what ails them like foys, siegels,jedds,vitaking and new england pigeon supplies .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You shouldn't let them breed until you have treated the whole flock. A dirt floor, as Lokota has said, is not good. There are bacterias that will live in the soil for years, and you can't clean or disinfect it, so even if you do treat, they can just get sick again. You really need to put in a floor that you can disinfect, and treat the flock.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Even most poultry supply companies can get you 22% protein feed. Around here it's $11 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just to add, it you have a dirt floor and you can't put a new wood floor in, put down about 6 inches of pine shavings, the ones used for horse stall as it is almost dust free, turn it everyweek and add new to top dress it when it needs refreshing, you can mist it with a little water when it is too dry. this will help it decompose in a way that is natural and keeps things in check. here is a link to read on it for chickens. you can clean the whole thing out and start over when you need to. but I would deworm your flock a few times a year swithcing up the dewormers and including one that kills tape worms as well.
http://www.plamondon.com/b2evolution/blogs/blog4.php/2008/11/14/deep-litter-for-healthier-chickens


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

How many breeding pairs do you have among your pigeons, or are they all paired? If one baby of a clutch had retarded growth and died while the other survived, that would be pretty much a sure sign of paratyphoid. All the babies from all your pairs could still be paratyphoid - that'd be one guess, like the others - but by no means sure. If you know of a vet who treats pigeons, or at least is familiar with birds, or you are a member of a club, may be worth checking with either to see about getting dropping analysed from say a couple of the parent birds to check for salmonella in case they are acting as carriers and passing it to the babies when feeding. Like has been said, best check the environment they're in and maybe look at some good disinfectable flooring.

John


----------



## corbox1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have heard to maybe dig out 5 inches of my dirt floor and replace with sand. Would this work? Or how about building a plywood floor or deckboard floor 6 inches above dirt?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If possible, I'd rather build the floor above the dirt. Filling the space between the dirt and the flooring with gravel is also a good idea, as it makes it hard for rats and things like that to tunnel under. That's another reason not to have a dirt floor. Things can tunnel under the loft to the inside and once in.....................................


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay3’s suggestion is the best one and I believe easy achievable and cost effective too. Gravel nicely compacted, then wooden boards and I would use Vinyl tiles on top for easy cleaning.
I would rule out salmonella as it will affect embryos and you will have dead in shell youngsters. Worms are transmittable in egg so it is possible as cause. Number one suspect on my scale will be canker. Reason being that youngsters are dying after hatching.
High protein food will help babies growing better but will not save babies. First you need to start your birds’ treatment. Use one of following drugs: Dimetridazole, Metronidazole, Secnidazole, Carnidazole. Treat them for worms too, sort out loft hygiene and try again.
I would do preventive treatment before every breeding round.


----------

